# Holiday wishlists?



## Spoon (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it's pretty neat to see what sorts of things people want to get for the holidays. And even if that's not really the true meaning of the holidays, it's still especially fun to write lists, yes? Also mentioning cool gifts you've given is even spiffier!

 As for myself, there's a few DS games I'm hoping to get, along with a lot of warm fuzzy things, and a surprising amount of food? 

 I always draw pictures for people, which is always fun and makes everything more personalized! Probably my favorite gift that I've gotten for someone was some bubble wrap and classy chocolate for a under $5 white elephant gift exchange. I mean on the off chance you don't like one, you'll like the other, right?


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 29, 2012)

Every year I ask for a real fluffy animal. Every year I am disappointed. :C 

I dunno, though! I'd like more games for the PS3, because I'm slow and only got one like two months ago. Or a satchel from the Cambridge Satchel Company, even though they're like, £145 each and it's just not going to happen. Or AP or Innocent World JSKs and lolita clothes, which is also not going to happen because I lack funds or the ridiculously rich old man required for such things to come into my possession. 

I love giving gifts best of all though *w* although I have to wait until I get paid on the 5th to really go Christmas shopping!! Which is a little saddening, but at least it's not TOO late.


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm hoping for some 3DS games and a Tritton AX 720 7.1 Surround Headset.


----------



## Superbird (Nov 30, 2012)

moneyyyyyy

and lots of it


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 30, 2012)

My local gamestop has a ton of PS2 games for sale.

Can anyone say Shadow of the Colossus?


----------



## Datura (Nov 30, 2012)

All I want is a blender. I think I'm officially an adult.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2012)

I want to be at home for Christmas and spend it with my loving family. 

Instead I'm going to be all by myself stuck in bloody Canterbury for my bloody job serving customers on freaking Boxing Day. Who even goes shopping on Boxing Day? What? Did you not get ENOUGH STUFF YESTERDAY?

It wouldn't be so bad, except they keep playing Christmas music at work and reminding me D:


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, I just got a Wii U, which I suppose is a Christmas present to myself.

My Christmas present to my mother is paying for my flights over to Japan to spend the holidays with her. :P All my other friends are getting poetry. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2012)

I really want a whole bunch of DVDs of animated stuff so that I have references when I need them instead of wasting our bandwidth on watching everything over and over again on youtube. also because I'm taking animation & filmosophy next year and not having to borrow things from the library will be neat. :B I know my parents are already getting me a small digital TV because mine won't work soon and they're also getting me a new quilt because mine's super old and crappy. 

but idk I don't _want _many things. :|a I've asked for pokemon cards even though I don't play TCG (I mean, I know how, but I don't have anyone to play with). Really I just need some new clothes. christmas makes me feel old.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 30, 2012)

I've asked for a new jazz kit (mouthpiece, lig, and a better neck strap) for my saxophone, but Mom says I need _clothes_. *:(*


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 30, 2012)

I get my presents tomorrow (because we can't celebrate Sinterklaas on the 5th this year). No clue what I'm getting.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 30, 2012)

Money or free movie tickets at least, a new laptop (preferably a netbook or something small and portable), this scarf, and a violin. Nnnnnot expecting all of those, but at least one would be nice!


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

I want clothes, old-school Nintndo consoles, and BOOKS! I want at least one of those, but especially books!


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 1, 2012)

Books, an electric razor, more books, a cheap tablet, books, and a pair of red jeans.

We open stuff on Christmas Eve, so. :o)


----------



## CloudCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Books, an electric razor, more books, a cheap tablet, books, and a pair of red jeans.
> 
> We open stuff on Christmas Eve, so. :o)


 
Go books, man!! *high fives*

And we open one gift on Christmas Eve, and save the rest for the next day.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 5, 2012)

All I've asked for is Microsoft Office, but it sure would be nice if I got Assassin's Creed III as well.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 5, 2012)

Money's always good, can't argue with that. 

Other things I want

A drawing tablet, maybe a smaller Wacom 
A couple PC games, mainly Alan Wake
A decent pair of headphones that won't break after a month and a half
Quite a few albums by various artists including Muse, Foster the People, fun., Of Monsters and Men, Mumford and Sons, and My Chemical Romance.
Money and/or iTunes gift cards to buy the above
Some form of Doctor Who memorabilia, preferably a few cool t-shirts. (or a fez/bowtie combo)
A Wii U, but that's probably not going to happen.
Piano Lessons
On that note, a(n) (electric) piano would be nice; I currently have a 20-ish year old 61-key Casio. 
Did I mention Doctor Who? I'd also really like a Sonic Screwdriver replica. (11th Doctor)
Oh, and a new bass pedal for my RB3 drum kit. I finally snapped the one I had.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Dec 6, 2012)

Assassin’s Creed III
Ocarina of Time 3D
Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy
White 2
Code Geass R2
Supernatural season 7
The History of the Ancient World by Susan Wise Bauer
The History of the Medieval World by Susan Wise Bauer

Money would be appreciated, too. I'm running out of vending machine funds...


----------



## Aisling (Dec 6, 2012)

Ryubikon said:


> lots of purple and gold swag to bedazzle my dorm at _*TN Tech*_ (again, the sparklier the better)


_Dude!_

Anyway my list is like. iPhone. Or just a new phone. Maybe a little money. I have too many games I want to pin down just one I'd like to have for Christmas.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm just asking for money this time because I honestly have no clue what I want right now. I'll probably buy some CDs as usual, and I might get myself Kid Icarus: Uprising. 

I sometimes tend to get more enjoyment out of giving gifts then receiving them.


----------



## Minish (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't think I've specifically asked for anything since I was about 13?? I guess this is just a thing my family never really did much?

Ummmm I kinda want to read JK Rowling's new book, so I asked my dad if he could get me that maybe! :o It felt really weird to ask. Christmas is weird and presents are weird.


----------



## sovram (Dec 6, 2012)

I sort of want a new motherboard and some new RAM, but I would also be down with getting cash or a later model of TI calculator*.

I'm with Datura here. I feel like an adult.

*Because seriously, this shit can't even calculate eigenvalues??


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm never sure what I want for Christmas. I'm generally always content with what I already have. I mean sure, there are things I'd like to have but I don't actively want anything.
In fact most things I _want_ are things so old that no shops carry them any more. Game do preowned stuff but only preowned stuff for this generation. Is it too much to ask for some gamecube or gameboy or playstation 1/2 games?



Nobody said:


> My local gamestop has a ton of PS2 games for sale.


Mean



sovram said:


> *Because seriously, this shit can't even calculate eigenvalues??


My calculator isn't nearly as good as TI one but surely you could program it to be able to do that? I'm pretty sure I can do that on my rubbish casio.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm hoping to get a 3DS, along with some manga and vidya games


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 17, 2012)

A bunch of DS/3DS/Wii/Wii U/Gamecube games. Plus money. And a hard drive for my Wii U... Nintendo eShop cards...
Plus various fandom-related stuff. Otherwise, there's not much I can think of.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 18, 2012)

Sadly haven't been writing mine yet >_<; Really been holding it off. o_o;

I guess I just don't care much anymore. XD


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm hoping for some really cool art supplies, as well as some MLP stuff, Chrono Trigger for DS and Art Academy:Lessons for Everyone! for 3DS
I asked for Sonic and All Stars Racing Transformed for 3DS, but the release date was pushed back several months >:(


----------

